# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Lagurus ovatus o cola de conejo.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañero siguiendo con la botánica de Los Enebrales de Punta Umbría esta vez me he fijado en  Lagurus ovatus o también llamada cola de conejo, cola de liebre y lágrimas de la Virgen, es una planta que yo en particular en esta zona la he encontrado junto a los caminos y entre pinos pineas, el sustrato como podéis imaginar formados por arenales premaritimo.

Su tallo vine a medir aproximadamente unos 50cm, y acaba en una panícula con aspecto suave y sedoso con el que se puede elaborar arreglos florales.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

